# Catch More Fish with the Bowjax Trolling Motor Vibration Dampener



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Catch More Fish with the Bowjax Trolling Motor Vibration Dampener
Silently sneak up on your quarry with the Bowjax Trolling Motor Vibration Dampener 

Hayden, ID – Bowjax, the innovators of the most complete lineup of bow dampening and silencing systems is excited to introduce the Motor Vibration Dampener (MVD), built specifically to counteract a wide range of vibrations produced from electric trolling motor.

The dampener can be installed over the electric trolling motor. It's molded as a single piece of an elastomeric compound – proven to reduce motor vibration by at least 22-percent! There’s no better way to sneak up on fish in shallow water whether it’s with your pole or bow-fishing setup

Bowjax studied the effectiveness of the dampener in a scientific setting. The study showed a reduction vibration in Hz/G’s from 262 to 204. This specifically proves that it doesn’t matter if you have the best new lure on the market or the fastest boat, your odds of catching more fish will significantly increase if you properly utilize the MVD.

Purchase your very own MVD and see the dramatic results for yourself here. Click the following link to either purchase or read consumer reviews: http://bit.ly/MVD-Cabelas. 

About Bowjax, Inc. 
Bowjax, Inc® is a premium supplier and innovator of one of the most complete lineups of bow dampener and silencer systems on the market. Bowjax offers dampeners for bow limbs, risers, stabilizers and cable guards, along with silencers for bowstrings and cables. For more information visit www.BowJax.com or call (208) 762-3692.

Media Contact 
Brandon Wikman
Maxima Media
Office: 612.5.MAXIMA
[email protected]


----------

